

GitHub dmca takedown notice of android code - ante_annum
http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/2rnlgi/github_dmca_takedown_notice_of_android_code/

======
ante_annum
copy/paste:

takedown notice here:
[https://github.com/github/dmca/blob/master/2014-12-22-Cambri...](https://github.com/github/dmca/blob/master/2014-12-22-Cambridge-
Mobile.md)

the interesting part is this:

"Although the file, com_svox_picottsengine.cpp, bears an attribution to SVOX
AG in 2008-2009, it contains copyrighted source code written years earlier by
me and assigned to Cambridge. I am the author of the claimed work and no
portion of this work was assigned or licensed to SVOX AG. Accordingly, the
content infringes Cambridge’s rights under the federal copyright laws,
including the DMCA and Copyright Act. I have read and understand GitHub's
Guide to Filing a DMCA Notice."

more interesting? this is in the android master tree here:
[https://android.googlesource.com/platform/external/svox/+/ma...](https://android.googlesource.com/platform/external/svox/+/master/pico/tts/com_svox_picottsengine.cpp)

